# "Chapopota" Natural Fork Oak



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

What's up friends!

Now it's time to go through the slingshot gateway to this dark leafy, large fork carved oak, very robust.

Chapopota


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Ooh&#8230; Oh my goodness*!!* Una belleza oscura. That one is just supremely gorgeous!! Perfección fabuloso*!!!*


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome! I like the shape you gave her, the wood and its color are superb. Definitely a unique great slingshot!


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Another gorgeous natural.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is one fine well shaped shooter !


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I really like the shape of that one.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Nice shape and gorgeous color, looks beeefy.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very beautiful wood. Nicely carved! Congratulations on another fine slingshot.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Beautiful expression of power but also of elegance!!!Ciao.


----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

Thats another beauty!! Love the shape!!

I needs to figure out how to get my hands on one these babies!!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Unbelievable! The carving is suberb, and the color is such a deep brown. Very nice.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautifully done maestro! From the dark side!


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Bien echo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

That is one MIGHTY MEATY sling there!! Beautiful work!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Superb carving work, incredible natural shine on the wood!!!!

An AMAZING grain on that oak piece!!!

EXCELLENCY sums it up!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Un abrazo, Maestro!!!!

Q


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Chula la prieta!!!

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

What a beauty, Chepo! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very beautiful Maestro


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful....but so are the others you carve.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is another beautiful beast, Maestro! (Please don't hit me with that  )


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I just took the time to go through Chepo's "Photobucket" album.... dam# does this guy make some beautiful frames.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow. You made very nice massiv shooter sir. Nice Look and sexy lines. And a fantastic finish. 
I wonder how you made these flat grooves for the bandattechmend.
I hope this not a silly question but i would like to try it on my next SS.
Thanx


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

derandy said:


> Wow. You made very nice massiv shooter sir. Nice Look and sexy lines. And a fantastic finish.
> I wonder how you made these flat grooves for the bandattechmend.
> I hope this not a silly question but i would like to try it on my next SS.
> Thanx


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20144-as-tie-bands-or-tubes-style-chepo69/

Master Chepo is my Idol and he know it


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Great tutorial. Thanks for sharing and the link.
Helps a lot.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks amigos, I'm very happy for your comments

Muchas gracias por salir al quite mi Peter Recuas


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

I just looked at your photo album and am absolutely thrilled. Fantastic lines, selection of wood and finishes. Absolutely Masterful work. From now on I'm a fan ...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Really nice lines! Beautiful sculpture.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice wood selection as well...oughta sell quickly.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias amigos Chuck and Derandy


----------

